# The White Bike Gallery



## volker k (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen  .

Da es ja für alles mögliche einen eigenen Fred gibt , mach ich doch einfach mal diesen hier auf . 


Den Ultimativen "White Bike Fred"  

Die einen vergöttern Ihre Bikes wegem dem Hersteller und hier wird das Bike halt wegen der Farbe vergöttert .

Ich finde weiße Bikes haben es einfach verdient "hervorgehoben" zu werden , deshalb postet hier mal bitte Pics von euren Träumen in Weiß , egal von welchem Hersteller ob Custom oder nicht hauptsache die Hauptfarbe ist *WEISS *  .


Ich freue mich schon auf eure geliebten Kreationen  


Dann Fang ich mal an :


Mein geliebter Freerider   , auch Scott Nitrous 10 genannt  








Mein genauso geliebtes DMR was demnächst noch die Gabel in Racing Blau lackiert bekommt   









Grüße

Volker

*
P.S.: Hier wird auch nicht dumm rumgespammt und geheult   !!!*


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2006)

Endlich mal ein würdiger Rahmen für meine weißen Lieblinge  
Hier mein Wie-gewinne-ich-das-24h-Rennen-nächste-Woche-Entwurf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2006)

... und hier mal in trauter Zweisamkeit mit meinem leichten Touren-Freerider.

Natürlich auch weiß.

Spaß-Bike für die Schweiz und bewährt auf Feierabend-Runden   

Außerdem gutes Trainingsgerät für KA:


----------



## volker k (5. Juni 2006)

Sexy . So müssen Bikes aussehen   

Wie klappt es eigentlich mit deinem Knopf von der Federgabe? Funktioniert der wieder?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2006)

@flämischer Löwe hat auch 'n weißes Bike ...... 


Edit: Pop Lock; Geht so, muss ich mal den Altenkirchener Schlamm rausholen.


----------



## Cheng (5. Juni 2006)

Hier gibts auch noch was weisses.

Salsa "El Santo" 2005!!


----------



## volker k (5. Juni 2006)

@ Cheng

Das sieht ja auch mal richtig lecker aus   

Wieviel Federweg hat das Bike ?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Sexy . So müssen Bikes aussehen
> 
> Wie klappt es eigentlich mit deinem Knopf von der Federgabe? Funktioniert der wieder?
> 
> ...



In der Entstehungs-Nacht des Steppenwolf haben wir übrigens geheiratet  

Suche gleich mal die Bilder raus *kram*


----------



## Cheng (5. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Cheng
> 
> Das sieht ja auch mal richtig lecker aus
> 
> ...



Danke!  Vorne sowie Hinten sind es je 100mm!


----------



## Xexano (6. Juni 2006)

My White Dragon!

Be careful, it's extreme aggressive and extreme dangerous!  

Also, hier poste ich mal mein White Dragon-Bike und auch mein farblich passender Helm.


----------



## Delgado (7. Juni 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> My White Dragon!
> 
> Be careful, it's extreme aggressive and extreme dangerous!
> 
> Also, hier poste ich mal mein White Dragon-Bike und auch mein farblich passender Helm.




Sehr schick  

Sehe Volki schon sabbern ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (7. Juni 2006)

Hier meine EX-SAU:


----------



## Airhaenz (7. Juni 2006)

Und meine Aktuelle. Die Liebe ist noch so groß, dass es keine Pics ausser in Aktion gibt..


----------



## volker k (7. Juni 2006)

@ Airhaenz und Xexano

Schick schick eure Bikes da bekommt man Lust auf mehr. 

Hier wird demnächst wohl alles an Bikes zu finden sein was Rang und Namen hat  ( und vor allem ne gescheite Farbe   )


@ Delgado

Hallo Michael , nene das meinst du nur. Ich wollte mir ursprünglich eins kaufen hab mich aber doch für ein ganz anderes entschieden 8 du weißt ja auch welches  ) 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## steve (14. Juni 2006)

Moin,

für sowas gibts doch das Photoalbum. Für weitere Posts bitte ne Gallery aufmachen! 

Viele Grüße

Steve


----------

